# Anyone knows where I can get these: two 4700pF (picoFarad) Silver Mica 60



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm looking for these parts, but not sure where to get them...

Two 4700pF (that's picoFarad) Silver Mica 600 Volt Capacitors...

Thanks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jazzmonkey007 said:


> I'm looking for these parts, but not sure where to get them...
> 
> Two 4700pF (that's picoFarad) *and* two Silver Mica 600 Volt Capacitors...
> 
> Thanks.


What are the voltage ratings for the 4700pF cap?

What are the uF ratings for the 600 Volt cap?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

The Tubestore sells caps
Capacitors




jazzmonkey007 said:


> I'm looking for these parts, but not sure where to get them...
> 
> Two 4700pF (that's picoFarad) and two Silver Mica 600 Volt Capacitors...
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Gizmo said:


> The Tubestore sells caps
> Capacitors


Thanks, but they don't have the 600v...



greco said:


> What are the voltage ratings for the 4700pF cap?
> 
> What are the uF ratings for the 600 Volt cap?
> 
> ...


It's actually two caps of 4700pF 600v...But I've been told that I can use .0047uF 600v orange drop caps. I think I've found them here : http://www.radiodaze.com/


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

gtrguy said:


> You'll find 4700pF/500V here:
> 
> 4700pF/500V
> 
> Out of curiosity, what's the application?


Thanks, but I need 600v. I finally found them here : Radio Daze

But I'm going to use the Orange drop .0047uF 600volts...

The application is a mod to the second channel of my Maven Peal RG-88. I've been in contact with Dave Zimmerman to make the mod. The second channel is a little harsh and this is the mod he told me to make for my amp. 

Thanks for your help...


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

The Tubestore sells Orange Drop caps too...why go to the US.
Polypropylene Capacitors


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Gizmo said:


> The Tubestore sells Orange Drop caps too...why go to the US.
> Polypropylene Capacitors


Thanks...That's awesome


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Found them...thanks to all for your help!


----------

